# I really want to have more sex with my wife...



## cavenger (Aug 26, 2012)

She wants it more than I do. On the weekend I want it but not really during the week. I dont know if that is a strss thing or what. Also I seem to want it more when we are drinking? How can I break these habits?


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I peeked at one of your other threads.

If my husband acted like your wife I wouldn't be keen on sex with him either and I'm HD.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

cavenger said:


> She wants it more than I do. On the weekend I want it but not really during the week. I dont know if that is a strss thing or what. Also I seem to want it more when we are drinking? How can I break these habits?



So she is HD (high sex drive) and you have a lower sex drive.

As her man, you should be taking care of her needs, even if you aren't in the mood as much. So if she wants sex during the week, why not give her oral with a small vibrator at the same time, until she has great orgasms? I'm sure she'd love that!!! This doesn't take 1 hour every day to do. Maybe 5 - 15 minutes a day and she'll be a very happy lady.

How's this? Stop drinking. Save the money and be sober when having sex with her. You don't need to be intoxicated to have sex and be close you know.

Be grateful she is a HD woman because there are too many posts here of LD ladies and miserable guys and even HD ladies with LD guys. Be happy she is HD and put up with it.

Or she might start sexting..........EA..........PA.


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

hey cavenger,
out of curiosity, are u sexually attracted to your wife?


----------



## cavenger (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: Re: I really want to have more sex with my wife...*



malmale said:


> hey cavenger,
> out of curiosity, are u sexually attracted to your wife?


Definitely


----------



## Married27 (Jul 30, 2013)

Op, at least you care about her needs, even though you aren't having sex as often as she likes, you are still a good husband. With this being said perhaps oral on the weekdays to get her off and keep her somewhat satisfied? Maybe bring home a vibrator? There are so many things you guys can work out. 

Good Luck!


----------

